# job interview and ankle injury



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So i have another job interview at the feed store tomorrow. I just had one with the district cordinator and he wants me to come back to talk to the manager tomorrow. Im crossing my fingers. I put my two weeks in at the coffee stand because i was putting out more money for gas then i was making. Wasn't worth it. So if i don't find something in two weeks im only going be bringing in about a hundred dollars a month from my job of trimming feet at the dairy. 
i also went to the doctor the other day. Back in high school i had a grade two ankle sprain which means i partially tore some of the ligaments in my ankle. Lately i have been having a lot of trouble with it and they have upped it to a grade three. meaning sinse i did this the first time the ligaments have continued to tear. Last may i climbed through a window in our kid barn because the door had gotten locked from the inside. I twised and fell on top of the ankle that i had injured in highschool. They x-rayed it at the time telling me it wasn;t broken which i kind of figured. but they didn't do anymore about it at the time. Well now they're saying that i did a lot more damage then they originally thought, something about a tendon rupture. He used a lot of big medical words but thats was what i understood. Kind of frustrating because my new insurence won't cover it as they see it as an old injury. now they are talking about pins and screws possibly a plate to hold it all together. right before kidding season!!!
i feel like im falling apart! I fell like i should of been fifty or sixty before i had hardware like that but im only twenty four and i didn't even play sports in high school. lol im in a brace and getting around ok for the most part. 
Anyways thanks for letting me complain! 
i feel better knowing i have people to talk to!
thanks
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh beth how disapointing is there anyway that the doctor can claim it as a recent injury so you can get the insurance?

as to the job - will be praying it works out, be sure to let us know


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope everything works out for you.I had a foot injury in Oct. that has never healed.They originally told me it as bruised.They did a 2nd set of x-rays and a bone scan and told me both my feet were fractured.Then they said it was growing pains.Sometimes medical issues are so frustrating.The worst part is how it happened because all the dr.'s laugh when I say my sister fell on me.Sorry didn't mean to steel your post just had to blow some steam.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh i know the feeling it is extremly frustrating. i hate it when they tell you how you feel or its growing pains or whatever, only YOU know how it feels. only you can describe the pain factor. 
As for the insurence i don;t know they just said they can;t cover this because they have the records going back to the first ankle injury. We will have to see how things go. Thigs are still up in the air. crossing my fingers no surgery. 
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a great deal of trouble with a sprained ankle starting out about age 12- I kept reinjuring it doing almost nothing. Then magically about age 204 or 25, it stopped being a problem. And I'm 59 now. So there is hope that you will not have problems all the time.
I found that massaging the injury helped- rubbing up and down the length of the ligament firmly if it is one you can reach- sort of smoothing out the bumps. Then I didn't know why it helps but later I found out that it can help the healing fibers to align lengthwise which makes the strongest fix for the injury.
I have also heard that magnetic therapy can help but have never tried that myslef- you have these flat magnets that you bandage over the injury and it seems to increase the blood flow to the area which helps healing.
Good luck on the job and your ankle.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your got to be 204!LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks. I have been massaging and alternatig between heat and ice. Which helps for some. I think most of the problem is i over due it. The last time i did it really bad they told me crutches for six weeks but i was back at work after a week. I couldn't afford to take that much time off of work. My work was grate they were able to keep me on one floor, (no elevators and four flights of stairs) and they kept asking if i hurt. But i have things to do i have animals to take care of and everything else.
i try to limit myslef but i have to work.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your ankle! I'll pray that your job interview goes well


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you mean about having to do things- I'm the only one here too.
But I do hope you can take it easy as possible to allow time for you to heal. A wheelbarow with a walker attached instead of handles? :shrug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

lol i like that idea, but i bet it wouldn't work too well on the hill we live on, lol
Im looking into the magnet therapy thing. Maybe that will provinde some relief.
As for the job interview that was promising, he said i was more then qualified for the job he had a few more to do and then he was going to call me back this weekend.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I broke my foot when I was 11 from playing basketball barefoot and jumping up to shoot and coming down on the side of my foot.... on concrete OUCH! Anyways I didn't go in soon enough so my foot just had to heal on its own, it is easier to injure now but doesn't put up too much of a fuss lol. I hope you find some way to relieve the pain. I'll pray you get the job!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ow muddy that sounds really painful. I can;t even imagine. I haven't twisted min in about six months but it still feels odd. The pain comes and goes. Kind of learned to live with it i just ignore it when i can. but that ankle always feels odd, weaker then the other one or something. beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think injured ankles are worse though. How long are you going to be in the brace? My left hand and arm are weaker than my right, from an injury as a kid. It hasn't held me back too much lol.


----------

